
Forget Self-Driving Cars, Your Car Could Automatically Rat You Out to Police - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/01/16/forget-self-driving-cars-your-car-could-automatically-rat-you-out-to-police-for-drunken-driving/
======
m0nty
> This series of articles is fictitious and designed purely to explore
> possible futures, challenge and stimulate strategic thinking.

Careful with the comments folks ;)

~~~
deathanatos
That statement should be way more prominent in the article. To not have that
_prior_ to the text, or not immediately after it (and not mostly through a
paragraph that I skipped because I though it was about the author/website
that's in a smaller font) seems highly manipulative.

~~~
CM30
No kidding. The fact it's right near the end of a fairly long disclaimer block
is even worse, since most people will likely never read that far.

------
jaclaz
Anyway the fictitious Gregor Kashniv was non-fictitiously _drunk as a lord_ ,
and it's overall a good thing that he fictitiously woke up almost 24 hours
later in a cell than either (fictitiously) wake up in a hospital bed or NOT
wake up in a morgue (and no people nor animals were harmed in the making).

------
taneq
Telemetry doesn't require anything near a self-driving vehicle. I'd wager that
almost all new cars on the road today are logging extensive telemetry. Ones
with advanced features like lane-keeping are definitely doing so.

~~~
di4na
let's say they try. I work for a car manufacturer closely with the team that
deal with the data from "connected car". Their data processign and storing
stuff is... let say far from being able to use these data.

~~~
taneq
Intresting, thanks for the inside peek! I guess I shouldn't be surprised that
(like almost any large company) the IT infrastructure is a bit neglected,
especially on the logging and diagnostics end.

~~~
di4na
worse than that. I am working on rebuilding that logging and monitoring system
for the servers. The whole infra date from the early 2000s. But the worst part
is the lack of knowledge and talent. 15 years of stagnation does no good.

------
nom
the author should've used insurance companies instead of the police, then it
wouldn't be that far fetched :)

